# ▼P®€TZËL After Shed Pics ▼



## Nikki. (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Guys 

I woke up this morning to an awesome sight  Hehehe here are some snaps of Pretzel after his shed .I cant believe how red he has gotten now .He almost looks like a different snake 
First pic is of him before his shed with his milky eyes .Couple of days later his eyes were back to normal .And then he stayed like that for a couple of days ...Then he suprised me this morning


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 16, 2008)

very nice nikki.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW!! Nikki he's looking great

How big is he now?? Can't wait to get mine

Ben


----------



## jessb (Mar 16, 2008)

hehe he looks all bright and happy after his shed doesn't he? He is gorgeous - I can't wait to get a Bredli - next on my list!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 16, 2008)

bump73 said:


> WOW!! Nikki he's looking great
> 
> How big is he now?? Can't wait to get mine
> 
> Ben


 
I CAN wait for you to get yours Ben! I can wait FOREVER!!! :lol:

He does look good though Nikki


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Nikki, How old is Pretzel? and how long is he?


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 16, 2008)

He looks great NIkki, I love the name you gave him too, very cool !


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe thanks  I'm so proud of him , i'm going to give him a rest and maybe give him a rat tomorrow for his efforts :lol:
He is going to be 1 year old on the 21st of March And he is aprox 1m long


----------



## Aslan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Nikki *- Now he's starting to look like a REAL Bredli 

Great shots - he's looking great...


----------



## s_vivo (Mar 16, 2008)

Love that 2nd last shot, he looks like a bit of a character. Awesome looking snake.


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 16, 2008)

You're so lucky. I want a bredli!

He's very cute.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful Nikki, where did you get him looks strikingly similar to mine and about the same age, got mine from Roy Pails but my girl hasnt shed yet.


----------



## tempest (Mar 17, 2008)

He's looking great Nikki! That rock wall really compliments him too


----------



## garthy (Mar 17, 2008)

Great looking snake, and great looking enclosure background... did you make it or buy it?


----------



## thals (Mar 17, 2008)

ooh what a purrdy lil pretzel.. i mean bredli  

Ace looking snakie Nikki


----------



## Rockdog (Mar 17, 2008)

Good Pics Nikki. Interested in your background too. Is it homemade? Do you have other pics of it. 

Trying to get some ideas for my little guy. The enclosure he will be in is only for his first few years and don't want to fork out heaps for something that he will be growing out of.


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 21, 2008)

Woohoo!! todays his Birthday and Pretzels turning 1 year old I was going to pick up his girlfriend this morning but then i got told all the females have only had one feed and the good feeding ones turned out to be all Males :shock: How awesome would that be for Pretzels birthday present :lol: And on good Friday 

And for the backround , my dad and i made it together .Heres the link for how we made it :
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/the-making-of-our-backround-64255
pics included Thanks for the awesome comments


----------



## BenReyn (Mar 21, 2008)

Whoa, i love the comparison pics!


----------

